# Mac OS 9.2.2 won't connect to Internet



## painet (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I bought a used Mac 2002 Titanium laptop G4, running OS 9.2.2, which works great to process cgi scripts for my website painetworks.com . However, it will not access the Internet on my Ethernet hookup. I even tried direct access to my Century Link DSL. Tried another computer running OS.9.2.2 and was able to connect, so I am assuming it is ta problem with the computer. The TCP/IP settings are loaded when using DCHP (sic) but nothing loads. Apple Talk is set on Ethernet. Any suggestions? Mark


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not a mac expert - so may not be able to help a lot


> The TCP/IP settings are loaded when using DCHP


 can you post the ifconfig info compared to the other mac
ip address
default gateway
subnet mask
dns ip


----------



## painet (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks etaf

The readings are as follows:
Bad computer:
ip address: 169.254.227.88
subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
router address: 169.254.227.88
Name Server Address: 224.0.0.250

Good computer:
ip address: 169.254.53.76
subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
router address: 169.254.53.76
Name Server Address: 224.0.0.250

Hope this helps


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

from a windows view , the default gateways should be the same and also the IP 169.254.x.x is a windows assigned IP 
so not sure why that would be used on a mac 

whats the make and model of the router


----------



## painet (Mar 5, 2013)

The router is a Linksys BEFSR81


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

if you have warent. you can contact apple at (800-275-2273) with your serial number or product number handy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looking at the detail of that router 
The ip should be in the range 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254

whats the make and model of the modem 

if you connect directly to the modem the Mac does not work
can we see an ifconfig from the working PC connected to the modem 
and then from the faulty PC ?


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

please go to http://www.ipchicken.com/ to confirm the ip Address


----------



## painet (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you PC USER41 and etaf.

The computer in question is now crunching numbers, creating scripts for the website. It has been running 10 days straight and performing great. It has been my experience I need to restart when hooking up to the ethernet on these Mac Titaniums running 9.2.2. So I won't be able to provide you feedback until the current processes are completed. I will provide the data you request later. thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if they are all now working - often a powercycle is needed for modems/routers

thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## painet (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks... I'l get back to you on this


----------

